# Door window trim finish



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I completed the repairing, and polishing of all the aluminum and stainless trim on my 65 GTO vert. I stripped all the anodizing and polished the aluminum, door window trim. I would like to apply a clear coat on the aluminum trim pieces to help retain the bright finish. Any thoughts on what I could use. Thanks


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Any kind of laquer or clear coat will look dull. The only things you can do is polish it all the time or try zoopseal, I have never used it but I hear good things about it, other than the price is high. I don't know if it's practical to have it clear anodized or powder coated with super high gloss clear.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------

